# Coat closet, yes, no?



## Rustedbird (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm redoing my kitchen. It's about 8" by 9. Not a bad size but a built in pantry and coat closet grab 10 sq feet from one corner and a duct chase grabs another 4 from the corner diagonally across from the pantry. Can't do anything about the duct chase. The pantry will be replaced with a pantry cabinet. The coat closet is going somewhere else. That's the problem. No good place to put it. 

So the question is....do I really need it?  Right now it's slated to take part of the dining space.

Many thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello Rustedbird:
Is the outside door shown the way you and your family usually enter the house? If it is, the coat closet needs to be as near the door as possible. One other consideration would be a coat and hat rack on the wall where the coat closet is now located. That will leave the coats exposed but will save the space in your dining room and keep the coats near the door.
Glenn


----------



## Rustedbird (Nov 4, 2006)

The coat closet won. The pantry won too. This was after I got the permit and all. So no new electrical, plumbing, walls are staying put. Redoing the drywall too. After I got the old drywall down, these nonbearing walls are framed 16" OC. Huh? Decided then and there to just put it back the way it was. Not screwing with structural just yet. 

Hate taping and mudding and can't swing a cat in the pantry, least not my 18 pounder. She would object. So far three corners and two ceiling joints to go. Wish I knew where my digital camera is. Will take pics when I can find it.


----------

